

USPS International API + EasyPost - jstreebin
http://blog.geteasypost.com/post/46341364902/uspsinternationalapi

======
bmmayer1
By the way, we have been using EasyPost for a month or two and they really are
awesome. The API is super easy to use, their rates are totally reasonable, and
it beats having to use the USPS website. Not a shill, just a satisfied
customer. Keep up the good work!

~~~
jstreebin
Thanks, Brian!

------
ericcholis
I'm excited for EasyPost to get UPS integration with the option to use
negotiated rates. Looks like a very solid service.

~~~
jstreebin
You're in luck! That's in beta now, too. I'll shoot you an email

------
ChikkaChiChi
Speaking of USPS... while this is an API I'd be ready to throw money at a
tool/service that could replace dazzle/Galaxy ship for USPS. Apparently
finding something that uses odbc to pull and push data to a SQL server
requires using ancient tools that are immensely painful to maintain.

Any tips?

~~~
jstreebin
@ChikkaChiChi can't find your email but if you send one to
icanhazsqltoodbc@easypost.co we can help

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Roger that!

------
marban
Is there a european equivalent for easypost?

~~~
jstreebin
EasyPost + 2 months :)

What carriers are you looking for?

~~~
marban
local postal service for each resp. country + the usuals - ups, dhl, and some
benelux/german carriers.

------
mey
jstreebin do you provide a pricing model for just address verification without
the shipping?

~~~
jstreebin
Email sent re pricing

